# spectraply



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Where does everyone get the wood spectraply from?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Woodcraft
Amazon
Craft Supply USA

just a few suppliers


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I did not know you were on Woodnet too.

I left you a note there to.

Arlin


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I am possibly looking to buy it in bulk?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Hut has it in I am pretty sure 2 1/2 thick and 20" wide and 36" long

http://www.hutproducts.com/searchprods.asp

Arlin


----------



## WoodchucksWoodshop (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/index.php


----------

